# Timberwolves Looking To Trade Sessions



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> After signing Ramon Sessions(notes) to a four-year, $16 million contract a year ago, Minnesota Timberwolves general manager David Kahn is trying to unload the guard to teams able to absorb his salary, league executives told Yahoo! Sports.
> 
> “They’re basically looking for a salary dump,” said an executive with a team who spoke to Minnesota. “That won’t be easy.”
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AnaNzvizdZvp8x1_VBErL.28vLYF?slug=ys-freeagentbuzz071110


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

My Lord, this team is run poorly. Is Kahn retarded? That's a serious question.

And why will a salary dump not be easy? Sessions is good...


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> My Lord, this team is run poorly. Is Kahn retarded? That's a serious question.
> 
> And why will a salary dump not be easy? Sessions is good...


Now I see what this forum was missing a few months ago! I want to go back.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

haha


----------

